# My FIRST POST EVER! BUD PICTURES GALORE!



## davidhseo (Jun 25, 2008)

Well how ya'll doin. I live in Atlanta, GA and i just found and signed up for this forum. i'll be bringing many bud pictures here. Ok here we go... first off, i'll share the infamous purple strains that i have or have had in the past. 

Pictures

#1-2. Purple

#3-4.Grandaddy Purple ( candy taste, sativa/indica high, smells fruity, almost sweet) 2nd favorite here

#5. Purple. THis nug was crushed as u can see. Maybe it was vacuum sealed or even in a brick maybe?

#6. Purple x Blueberry ( very smooth smoke, relaxing not as devastating as usual purp)

#7-8. (last 2 pics) Purple x Kush aka Purple Kush. This was some great bud. Burned very nicely in a blunt, awesome taste and high. My favorite out of all the purples here. 

Alrite, FINALLY IM DONE! THat took about a good 30 minutes making this post. ANyways, hope you guys enjoy the pictures. I'm goin to smoke a bowl of kush now. I'll post pictures of that 2mororw and some other strains as well.

OMG I am PISSED! 10 images per post limit?!?!?! I had 26 so now i've gotta delete 16 of them.


----------



## tcooper1 (Jun 25, 2008)

You can make you pics smaller.There is a thread that tells you how to do that.
anyway
very nice indeed.....very nice...I wish i was there haha
have a great night...i know you will
stay safe


----------



## needyman (Jun 25, 2008)

Nice Bud Bro


----------



## Roken (Jun 25, 2008)

Looking good, purchased items? or homegrown?
Who ever grew it did a very fine job,wish i could toke a bowl!  Peace and Love!!!!
Roken.


----------



## Ettesun (Jun 25, 2008)

First let me say, welcome aboard.  But...  David, you'll have a short visit here if you don't edit your post with the very naughty words.  ::hitchair: 
:rofl:
Just thought I'd give you a heads up, :giggle:  
Pretty photos, by the way.  
eace:


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 25, 2008)

*Welcome to MP. I went ahead and edited your pics as we don't allow Imageshack or Photobucket picture services to be used on this site for saftey reasons. If you need help uploading pics another way just give a yell. You also might wanna take a look at the site rules.  *


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2008)

the first pics look all the same that stem is the same it looks like someone photo shopped the first 2 pics to look differnt from the next 2 in all first 4 pics. nice nugz though


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Jun 25, 2008)

if you have more than 10 pics to post... just post any more IN ANOTHER POST ON THE SAME THREAD....:doh:


----------



## davidhseo (Jun 25, 2008)

[email protected] said:
			
		

> the first pics look all the same that stem is the same it looks like someone photo shopped the first 2 pics to look differnt from the next 2 in all first 4 pics. nice nugz though


 
No, the first two pictures are not photoshopped, different buds taken in different lighting. I know the difference in my buds trust me. Anyways, sorry about the language, now I know. 

Also, thanks for all the nice comments and these are purchased products unfornately, wish I could grow, but living with the parents so no choice for me.


----------



## KGB30 (Jun 25, 2008)

Very good loking tasty buds you have. Welcome to MP


----------



## tcbud (Jun 25, 2008)

Welcome to MP, i am growing Grandaddy Purple, is it the fourth pic?
Nice bud you got there to smoke, enjoy the site.


----------



## captainbh420 (Nov 12, 2008)

im brave enough to put all of these buds in one blunt, who else is with me?


----------

